# Is thermal paste absolutely necessary?



## Bokteelo (Apr 5, 2009)

So I'm upgrading my current computer a bit before giving it away, since I'll build my own soon for the very first time. I was wondering if thermal paste was absolutely necessary, since I forgot to order the MX-2 when ordering the upgrades... I ordered it afterwards but it doesn't seem like it'll make it here anytime soon. 

Could I go a few days without thermal paste?


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't do it.  No.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 5, 2009)

depends. how much u like fried cpus?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its pretty much vital, unless your HSF and CPU are 100% razor edge flat.


----------



## RevengE (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you talking about using no thermal paste at all? As in using an aftermarket cooler with no paste? If so DO NOT DO THAT. I am using the stock heatsink with my i7 right now with the thermal paste on that and it runs hot as crap stock.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Try it and see what temps are like, the processor and motherboard will stop you from frying anything.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 5, 2009)

If your heatsink has a pad pre-attached you can use that in the meantime, but I'd say chances are your temps won't be in a satisfactory range without it.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 5, 2009)

Add three layers of aluminum foil (between cpu + cooler ) , its in your kitchen and waiting for you ... 

This could do the trick , as long as it takes .


----------



## theorw (Apr 5, 2009)

Well with the current protection tech,yr pc will shut down on overheat.
The only thing u can do is bet on the time it will take to restart!!!


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 5, 2009)

Are you serious dude?


----------



## mrhuggles (Apr 5, 2009)

in my medical opinion 3 layers of aluminum foil should work better than nothing at all.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

I've done it with nothing at all and its fine. You could try kiriakosts method or use a little cooking oil for a few days.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Got a computer with no thermal paste on it, it idles at 45c

its a AMD athlon D:

So I would say wait for a bit!


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 5, 2009)

I used to run with no thermal goop back in the pentium 1 days and even my old duron 750. Haven't since then, not a good idea.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2009)

I really want to know what 3 layers of aluminum foil would do.  The whole purpose of Thermal Paste is to fill the imperfections between the heatsink base and the CPU, all adding aluminum foil would do is add more layers of imperfections...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 5, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I really want to know what 3 layers of aluminum foil would do.  The whole purpose of Thermal Paste is to fill the imperfections between the heatsink base and the CPU, all adding aluminum foil would do is add more layers of imperfections...



Yeah, just give the mail an extra day for it to get to you


----------



## JC316 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, absolutely necessary. You will kill your CPU without it.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 5, 2009)

Darn, curse me for not ordering the paste along with the parts! 

I realized I forgot to order it when I ordered majority of the parts for my custom build too!


----------



## radaja (Apr 5, 2009)

wait for the paste.its not worth ruining a good cpu.did the cpu come with a stock heatsink? if so it probably has thermal grease pre-applied.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 5, 2009)

It does come with a stock heatsink. I'll be sure to see if there's any paste pre-applied.


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2009)

Stock heatsinks do come with paste pre-applied.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> Stock heatsinks do come with paste pre-applied.



Indeed they do but even if a cpu doesn't have thermal grease and it gets too hot the motherboard will turn off anyway to prevent damage.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 5, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Indeed they do but even if a cpu doesn't have thermal grease and it gets too hot the motherboard will turn off anyway to prevent damage.



Thats like saying if I hit a pole, my cars airbag will catch me.

Still not good to do


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Thats like saying if I hit a pole, my cars airbag will catch me.
> 
> Still not good to do



Thats different though  The safety features on the mobo will save it. I've seen a pc where the heatsink wasnt properly attached and it had been running for a few days and was fine.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not saying you should try this but cant you use Vasaline and Toothpaste?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

3dsage said:


> I'm not saying you should try this but cant you use Vasaline and Toothpaste?



I think his stock heatsink has the paste on it anyway. Never tried those though I might do one day.


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 6, 2009)

If you didnt need it then there would be no market out there for it. They sell it for a reason. I would stay safe and wait for the postman to drop of the paste before fitting the cooler.......


----------



## mudkip (Apr 6, 2009)

Well...

The opinions are all different. 

Some say if your cpu is flat and your cpu cooler too then you can use it without thermal paste. Because if the heatsink is directly attached on the cpu the heat will be absorbed immediately. And it's even better. 

My personal opinion is that that could be true. When the heatsink is attached on the cpu without imperfections then the conductance is perfect. Many people don't apply thermal paste and they're running their computers without problems. (Your cpu won't get broken anyway because of the build in protections in the bios.)

But when the cpu cooler is not 100% flat, and the cpu aswell thermal paste is better because you fill the spaces with thermal paste which conducts the heat.

also too much thermal paste isn't good either..

So it depends on:

-Heatsink of the cooler
-Flatness of the CPU
-Airflow

You can use as a replacement for ''normal'' thermal paste:

-Toothpaste , which does the job but will dry out in a few days
-Oil 
-iron grease

Hope that this post is your answer.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 6, 2009)

mudkip said:


> Well...
> 
> The opinions are all different.
> 
> Some say if your cpu is flat and your cpu cooler too then you can use it without thermal paste. Because if the heatsink is directly attached on the cpu the heat will be absorbed immediately. And it's even better.



In theory, yes.

In practice, the likelyhood of a heatsink being near perfectly flat, and your CPU heatspreader being near perfectly flat incombination are next to impossible.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion that if there is indeed no thermal paste on the stock heatsink, I will use toothpaste as a temporary substitute.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> I've come to the conclusion that if there is indeed no thermal paste on the stock heatsink, I will use toothpaste as a temporary substitute.



Stock boxed heatsink -will- come with paste of some sort.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> I've come to the conclusion that if there is indeed no thermal paste on the stock heatsink, I will use toothpaste as a temporary substitute.



minty aroma from your PC


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 6, 2009)

I ran my pc on accident w/o thermal paste.... good thing I had good cooling...
temps were 73C  light load lol


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omUjTdvqsP8


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

SparkyJJO said:


> minty aroma from your PC



Bootleg air freshener! ^_^


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2009)

Heh, it would work if you had an original Pentium Pro but, everything modern just runs too hot.  As stated many times, don't do it.


I think AMD processors have a tiny tube of mystery white thermal paste while Intel has a square of silver-looking thermal paste already on the heatsink (have to be careful when handling it).  AMD may have changed over to the Intel method though.


----------



## Rock God (Apr 6, 2009)

Uh yes.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 6, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Heh, it would work if you had an original Pentium Pro but, everything modern just runs too hot.  As stated many times, don't do it.
> 
> 
> I think AMD processors have a tiny tube of mystery white thermal paste while Intel has a square of silver-looking thermal paste already on the heatsink (have to be careful when handling it).  AMD may have changed over to the Intel method though.



yeah, I dont think I've seen a tube of stuff since AMD picked up the heatspreader.


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 6, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think AMD processors have a tiny tube of mystery white thermal paste while Intel has a square of silver-looking thermal paste already on the heatsink (have to be careful when handling it).  AMD may have changed over to the Intel method though.



AMD chips have preapplied grayish paste on their heatsinks.  Always seems like waaay too much so I usually end up scraping about an eighth of an inch from each side.  Otherwise it tends to ooze out the sides of the heatsink around the IHS and then when removing the heatsink later it risks pulling the CPU from the socket.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have an Athlon running at 2.1ghz with no thermal paste, it idles at 45 c.

So using thermal paste would be advisable!

also tested out an old dell a friend gave me after taking it apart, it had idle temps of 78!c


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

If the stock heatsink does come with paste, then I'm going to leave the MX-2 unopened until I start building my i7 rig. I can't overclock with my locked bios anyway, no point in wasting perfectly good paste right? ^_^


----------



## King Wookie (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> If the stock heatsink does come with paste, then I'm going to leave the MX-2 unopened until I start building my i7 rig. I can't overclock with my locked bios anyway, no point in wasting perfectly good paste right? ^_^



Makes sense to me.


----------



## AltecV1 (Apr 6, 2009)

thermal paste is totaly usless stuff


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 6, 2009)

Use sunscreen, it has Zinc Oxide in it, same as thermal paste. Its just water based, so it will evaporate after a while though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> If the stock heatsink does come with paste, then I'm going to leave the MX-2 unopened until I start building my i7 rig. I can't overclock with my locked bios anyway, no point in wasting perfectly good paste right? ^_^


I bought a second tube of thermal paste like two years ago and still working on my first today.  Thermal paste is pretty cheap except for the kinds with diamond dust in them.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 6, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> depends. how much u like fried cpus?



CPU's won't get fried. They all have protection against it. Your computer will just shut down once the CPU overheats. Depending on the CPU you could actually do some office work without any. And as mentioned, basically all stock heatsinks come with it applied already, just use that and you'll be fine.


----------



## r9 (Apr 6, 2009)

No it is not needed if you use your PC in the space (in shadow of course  ).


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 6, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I really want to know what 3 layers of aluminum foil would do.  The whole purpose of Thermal Paste is to fill the imperfections between the heatsink base and the CPU, all adding aluminum foil would do is add more layers of imperfections...



Try it , to find out .


----------



## DaveK (Apr 6, 2009)

I turned my old PC on without the heatsink and the fan went crazy, sounded like an aircraft taking off until it shut off itself. I'm assuming his PC will do that too...

But surely it should be fine with a heatsink and no thermal paste? Sure it won't do it aswell as it would with thermal paste, but the heatsink is there to help right?


----------



## skycrane (Apr 6, 2009)

i would definatly wait  till you got the paste in.  you could try and do it without it,  but when you fry your cpu.....


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> So I'm upgrading my current computer a bit before giving it away, since I'll build my own soon for the very first time. I was wondering if thermal paste was absolutely necessary, since I forgot to order the MX-2 when ordering the upgrades... I ordered it afterwards but it doesn't seem like it'll make it here anytime soon.
> 
> Could I go a few days without thermal paste?



Please tell me this isn't a serious question...


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Try it , to find out .



No thanks.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 6, 2009)

I ran my Q6600 for a couple of days without paste. Load was never above 65c. Then I figured out I could use veggie oil as thermal paste.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omUjTdvqsP8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpsFELcIs4Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQAghidKVks


----------



## EnglishLion (Apr 6, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> I ran my Q6600 for a couple of days without paste. Load was never above 65c. Then I figured out I could use veggie oil as thermal paste.



Just don't go using thermal paste as veggie oil.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 6, 2009)

It veggie oil works perfectly fine.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 6, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> It veggie oil works perfectly fine.



Yeah it does I remember there was a big debate where a guy proved us all wrong


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 6, 2009)

=)


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 6, 2009)

Something I saw here said people should use the stock thermal paste from the intel HSF.... *DO NOT* the stocking intel TIM has wax around the surface to keep the thermal paste from falling off the HS in the box, this way permenantly impairs your IHS when you install the stock HSF. the only way to completely remove the wax is to lap your CPU. 

DO NOT WANT


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Something I saw here said people should use the stock thermal paste from the intel HSF.... *DO NOT* the stocking intel TIM has wax around the surface to keep the thermal paste from falling off the HS in the box, this way permenantly impairs your IHS when you install the stock HSF. the only way to completely remove the wax is to lap your CPU.
> 
> DO NOT WANT




I've not had this problem.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> It veggie oil works perfectly fine.



Until it goes rancid, and starts smelling like ass...



pantherx12 said:


> I've not had this problem.



Thats probably because it isn't true.  There is no wax on the stock heatsink, the thermal paste used on the stock heatsink(and many aftermarket heatsinks) is firm enough to hold itself on the heatsink.  Most thermal pastes are like this, even after you install the heatsink and remove it again, the paste will stay on the heatsink unless something rubs against it, which isn't going to happen to the stock heatsink in transit.  There is nothing special used to hold the stock thermal paste on the heatsink during transit.

And even _if_ there was, it certainly wouldn't require lapping to remove it.  Standard cleaning with Goo Gone and 90% Alcohol would remove any residue on the IHS.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 6, 2009)

that takes a long time, expecially becuase it isn't exposed.

I have been using veggie oil w/ stock hsf in my file server for over a year and i just checked it a couple of weeks ago and it's not dry or rancid.


----------



## Geofrancis (Apr 6, 2009)

dont run it without the thermal paste. your cpu would survive it but it would run very hot compared to a decent thermal paste.

if your going to do it then do it right! get some arctic silver 5 its the best stuff i have used and is the only one i would use.

i remember reading an article online somewhere where they compared all the different pastes and there was something like a 10c difference between the best silver stuff and the cheap nasty white go that comes standard with most heatsinks. it wont make much of a difference on a stock cpu but when you overclocking and overvolting 10c is a huge difference.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 6, 2009)

I cant believe this thread is still  going


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 6, 2009)

fine lol dont listen to me.... just because i have a low post count here doesnt mean I am ignorant


----------



## Drizzt5 (Apr 6, 2009)

You can run it without.... Your cpu won't die. It will be hot.

/thread


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> fine lol dont listen to me.... just because i have a low post count here doesnt mean I am ignorant



You being ignorant means you are ignorant, your post count has nothing to do with it.  Honestly, I didn't even notice your post count until you brought it up, post count means nothing.

And I do not mean to say you are ignorant in an insulting way, you are just ignorant on this subject.  What you have said is completely untrue.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 6, 2009)

I installed the PSU/RAM/CPU in the given order. Turned on computer after each installation to make sure everything was working. Pulling out the 3pin connector on the heatsink took me about 20 minutes, ended up going to the garage and getting a ****ing wrench. Not installing GPU until my sore thumb feels better.

Oh and yes, the stock heatsink came with paste pre-installed. It was a little too much, but I kept it there anyway. Going to reinstall the RAM, I had to pull out 2 sticks to wrench the HSF connector out.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 6, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> And I do not mean to say you are ignorant in an insulting way, you are just ignorant on this subject.  What you have said is completely untrue.



Woa  the mega God of computers have spoken .... now lets salute him  

The man , just said that INTELs thermal pad contain wax ... so what .  

Did you do chemical exams to find the truth ... and what is the truth for you .. 

I did propose  three layers of aluminum foil ... *its an idea used by INTEL it self *. 

It looks that now, we know who is the ignorant around ..


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 6, 2009)

ur all ignorant.. rawr


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Woa  the mega God of computers have spoken .... now lets salute him
> 
> The man , just said that INTELs thermal pad contain wax ... so what .
> 
> ...



Ah the ignorant TPU troll speaks, I have yet to see a post by you that didn't contain complete BS...

You act like you know everything, yet your posts show you know next to nothing.  I would hardly want to take advice from someone who claims there are no bad PSU's because they are all built to the same standards...

And you have a hard time with comprehension, but perhaps that is a language issue.  Not only did he say Intel's thermal pad contains wax, which it doesn't I know this for fact, but he *also* said the only way to remove it once used it to lap the IHS, which is also untrue.

Show me where Intel themselves have used 3 pieces of aluminum foil in place of thermal paste.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow,  now we become trolls and BS sources ...  


Do not worry , no matter what i say , you are king on BS ,  and do not worry about my language barriers , i am hading it .  


Edit :  No more tech info for you ...  my advance knowledge costs money , and you are looking for freebe s


But because i am on good mood ,  i will tell you that all INTEL thermal pads are made by soft aluminum and some carbon goop .
*All the kids in the nursery school knows that !!*


.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Apr 6, 2009)

i used an intel stock for a few weeks b4 i got hold of my xigma... and it cleaned off fine with a cotton ball and some alcohol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 6, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Wow,  now we become trolls and BS sources ...
> 
> 
> Do not worry , no matter what i say , you are king on BS ,  and do not worry about my language barriers , i am hading it .




I have been very nice with you, but my patience is getting very thin, if you really want to go toe to toe with me, I don't have a problem with that.  But remember, you have been warned by others that base on both of our posts, I will crush you in a knowledge battle.

Funny though, how I ask you to provide some evidince to make up your claims, and instead of actually do so, all you do is say I am the king of BS...

I'm done responding to your BS in this topic.


----------



## XSRIPTIDE (Apr 6, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> So I'm upgrading my current computer a bit before giving it away, since I'll build my own soon for the very first time. I was wondering if thermal paste was absolutely necessary, since I forgot to order the MX-2 when ordering the upgrades... I ordered it afterwards but it doesn't seem like it'll make it here anytime soon.
> 
> Could I go a few days without thermal paste?



I skipped all the replies.... but heres how it goes. You might as well put a coin on the CPU as NOT putting Thermal paste. Fortunately current CPU's will thermal trotlle and your CPU will not die. But you most probably will shave off months or years of its normal working life. Temps will most surely hit 80-100C+, before thermal trottling cuts in. If TM2 is not successful, TM1 will cut in and you will get a reboot. Fail.

Don't do it buddy. Not worth it.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> fine lol dont listen to me.... just because i have a low post count here doesnt mean I am ignorant



no one here but you brought up post count or ignorance this kinda proves your ignorant. i have a huge post count but that doesn't mean people still dont prove me wrong. you are wrong get over it.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Apr 6, 2009)

Where do you live? Wouldn't the easier answer be, just go buy some at a store? I mean assuming you don't live in BF Eygpt you should have access to an electronics store. With all the times you posted I am sure you could have made it to the store and back...again assuming you aren't in BFE.

Even if veg oil, or Spit for that matter, sorta works, it is not the correct way...Don't do it 1/2 assed.

Why not do it 100% assed instead of 1/2 assed. 

Drink/eat:
1 cup of mineral oil, 4 slices greesy pizza, 2 tbs Silicon and 2 tbs Aluminium shavings. Wait 4 hours, take a crap, BAM!! Instant Thermal Paste.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok one last post about the ignorant thing , and i am out ... i have to wake up at six , so to get at my work. 

There is better ways , to help some one with a wrong point of view , than slamming his face, as newtekie1 did . 

And i reacted on that because he does that all the time .  *Yes he does that , and its wrong .*

Some one truly knowledgeable , never wastes time in dogfights , with exception the worthwhile ones , and this one its not one of them. 

Goodnight ..


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 6, 2009)

without proper thermal paste or thermal grease there will be a thin layer of air between the cpu and heatsink meaning that the heat wont transfere properly from the cpu to heatsink because it will transfere to the air instead of the heatsink, you want to it rapidly go from the cpu and the air will stop that even a thin layer

you want something that can conduct heat well but last and wont dry up


----------



## infrared (Apr 7, 2009)

Coolers are for wusses... I ran an old e2160 with just a fan blowing over it. Just underclocked it a bit (1.2GHz, 1.1v) and it worked a treat! Was playing COD4 on it for hours!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

infrared said:


> Coolers are for wusses... I ran an old e2160 with just a fan blowing over it. Just underclocked it a bit (1.2GHz, 1.1v) and it worked a treat! Was playing COD4 on it for hours!



its cold enough in scotland for everything to run passive  I don't even have a cooler and I'm at 3.8ghz


----------



## infrared (Apr 7, 2009)

I meant no heatsink at all lol. Just the cpu in the socket


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

infrared said:


> I meant no heatsink at all lol. Just the cpu in the socket



i did that with my phenom II worked like a treat


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 7, 2009)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Drink/eat:
> 1 cup of mineral oil, 4 slices greesy pizza, 2 tbs Silicon and 2 tbs Aluminium shavings. Wait 4 hours, take a crap, BAM!! Instant Thermal Paste.



i lol'd, seriously.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

infrared said:


> I meant no heatsink at all lol. Just the cpu in the socket



Thats what I was talking about to


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 7, 2009)

Very interesting topic.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 7, 2009)

k guys go LOOK at the stock heatsink you can SEE the wax and if you knew anything about the way wax behaves you would know that it cant just be wiped off..... It melts and embeds itself in the micro crevaces of the IHS. 

Like I said, dont listen to me if you dont want to.... but I am not saying this because I am making it up lol


----------



## zanzabar (Apr 7, 2009)

the intel stock paste dose have paraffin over the actual paste and u cant remove it (once used and taken to 40-50c) without heating the cpu to 160c and burning it out (will kill the cpu) or lapping the cpu, the nickle is pores enough so it will get absorbed.  if u look at a stock cooler thats unused u can see the wax on it


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 7, 2009)

zanzabar said:


> the intel stock paste dose have paraffin over the actual paste and u cant remove it (once used and taken to 40-50c) without heating the cpu to 160c and burning it out (will kill the cpu) or lapping the cpu, the nickle is pores enough so it will get absorbed.  if u look at a stock cooler thats unused u can see the wax on it



Wax also melts when hot. 

As blatently obvious as having a "coat of wax" on your cpu would impair temperatures, I highly doubt that this "wax" is important enough to warrant avoiding stock heatsinks like the plague.

Theres a difference between stating "facts" and what actually matters- for this purpose it will be fine. I doubt this "wax" would impair more than 1C anyways.

Complaining about a negligible coat from the stock heatsink is nitpicking to an extreme.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I never said dont use the stock heatsink , I mean for users scrape the stock thermal pate off with a razor blade and apply your choice of 3rd party paste.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 7, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> k guys go LOOK at the stock heatsink you can SEE the wax and if you knew anything about the way wax behaves you would know that it cant just be wiped off..... It melts and embeds itself in the micro crevaces of the IHS.
> 
> Like I said, dont listen to me if you dont want to.... but I am not saying this because I am making it up lol





SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Well I never said dont use the stock heatsink , I mean for users scrape the stock thermal pate off with a razor blade and apply your choice of 3rd party paste.



its not wax. simple as that stop arguing i have half a dozen intel coolers sitting in my room with the stock paste on them. for one all you see is a 2C difference from the worst to best thermalpaste and intel stuff is in the middle. i have removed stock coolers taken a swab/90% and it comes off just like every other paste.


----------



## zanzabar (Apr 7, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Wax also melts when hot.
> 
> As blatently obvious as having a "coat of wax" on your cpu would impair temperatures, I highly doubt that this "wax" is important enough to warrant avoiding stock heatsinks like the plague.
> 
> ...



its not to avoid the stock sink its the paste, and if u spend the money for a computer u can spend the $3-6 for paste u can even get AS ceramiq for $4 at radioshack, when the wax isnt heated it can be removed so u just wipe it off and put real paste on


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 7, 2009)

cdawall said:


> its not wax. simple as that stop arguing i have half a dozen intel coolers sitting in my room with the stock paste on them. for one all you see is a 2C difference from the worst to best thermalpaste and intel stuff is in the middle. i have removed stock coolers taken a swab/90% and it comes off just like every other paste.



Oy, do you even get what we are saying? wax is CLEAR you cannot see it when its melted into the IHS


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 7, 2009)

drop it, guys. this is turning into a flame-fest.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, the MX-2 came with the rest of the stuff today, it actually came earlier today than the hardware did. I decided not to use the MX-2 and save it for the future. I won't be OCing my current computer anyway because I have a locked bios. I'll be giving it away to a relative who has a lot less computer knowledge than me so he won't even think about OCing.

Please stop arguing!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2009)

I got a email for an engineer from Intel today when I talked to them on the ordeal Tonight.. I've e mailed and am awaiting from them on the "chemicals" that is used in Intel's Pads.. Also, if you want.  $3.99 for the same grease that is use for the bottom of the heatsinks. 

Source

Also have 3 pdf files of development of TIM if anyone wants them.. Guy thought I wanted to know for a research project how they started it up.. lol


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 7, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Oy, do you even get what we are saying? wax is CLEAR you cannot see it when its melted into the IHS



If it's on the heatsink, why bother scraping it off to put paste on? You said you can't scrape it off!

Unless it somehow isnt melted to be stuck to the heatsink?


----------



## techbuzz (Apr 7, 2009)

I saw a video online a while back where the CPU actually blew out of its socket. Is this possible?

I wonder how hot it would have to get before it would blow?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 7, 2009)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I saw a video online a while back where the CPU actually blew out of its socket. Is this possible?
> 
> I wonder how hot it would have to get before it would blow?



no.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2009)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I saw a video online a while back where the CPU actually blew out of its socket. Is this possible?
> 
> I wonder how hot it would have to get before it would blow?



The guys threw the Volts to the CPU Volts way high.. I think as high as the board would allow it.. It is possible to do so.


----------



## techbuzz (Apr 7, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> no.



I found the video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCD5b2ZEjDM


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 7, 2009)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I found the video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCD5b2ZEjDM



According to the video it also blew a hole through the table in a nice, clean circle right below it  Anyone thats ever played with any sort of explosive knows that this is impossible.

100% fake.


----------



## techbuzz (Apr 7, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> According to the video it also blew a hole through the table in a nice, clean circle right below it  Anyone thats ever played with any sort of explosive knows that this is impossible.
> 
> 100% fake.



They had me fooled. It looks too real. I wonder how they did it...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> According to the video it also blew a hole through the table in a nice, clean circle right below it  Anyone thats ever played with any sort of explosive knows that this is impossible.
> 
> 100% fake.



dang you dippy! lol.. Now thinking about it, watching it, and knowing your background (from what I have heard from other m8)... That is 100% fake.. 


RM, want to test it out? Got a jetway board, and the p4 chip... just need ram that can do 667! lol


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 7, 2009)

pcgolfer85 said:


> They had me fooled. It looks too real. I wonder how they did it...



Just need a firecracker or firework below through the table, and set it off when the heatsink is taken off 

Instead of a clean hole through the table, you probably would have seen a nifty dancing motherboard  (Which would have made one awesome video)

It takes a -lot- to tear apart/burn through PCB. Theres a video on youtube right next to it of someone taking a torch to the CPU, while the CPU does indeed jump, it doesn't shatter the PCB, and takes a long time of direct torch contact to do so, and doesnt put a huge hole in the table.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> k guys go LOOK at the stock heatsink you can SEE the wax and if you knew anything about the way wax behaves you would know that it cant just be wiped off..... It melts and embeds itself in the micro crevaces of the IHS.
> 
> Like I said, dont listen to me if you dont want to.... but I am not saying this because I am making it up lol





zanzabar said:


> the intel stock paste dose have paraffin over the actual paste and u cant remove it (once used and taken to 40-50c) without heating the cpu to 160c and burning it out (will kill the cpu) or lapping the cpu, the nickle is pores enough so it will get absorbed.  if u look at a stock cooler thats unused u can see the wax on it









Which stock heatsink would you like me to look at?  And those are just the boxes I've kept because the processors went in my personal machines...

How about an E2180 heatsink:






Maybe I'm blind, but there is no wax there.  Do you really believe all these enthusiasts here would honestly never have seen a stock heatsink before AND we would be believe Intel would put wax on their heatsinks for no logical reason?  I mean, seriously, there is no good logical reason there would be wax on the stock heatsink.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

I love the pattern they use for applying that paste


----------



## a_ump (Apr 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I love the pattern they use for applying that paste



 lmfao no shit, haha intel and their attempt to make a good stock cooler, yet they fail with even the paste


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

a_ump said:


> lmfao no shit, haha intel and their attempt to make a good stock cooler, yet they fail with even the paste



I think the stock cooler is deliberately bad so that there is a market for aftermarket coolers. Companies like AC etc design these for Intel and they design them so they barely work.

God I wish I could make that lil' pattern.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 7, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I think the stock cooler is deliberately bad so that there is a market for aftermarket coolers. Companies like AC etc design these for Intel and they design them so they barely work.
> 
> God I wish I could make that lil' pattern.



I doubt they're "designed so they dont work" moreso that they are designed with a specific performance capacity in mind, coupled with cost. 

I'm sure intel would -love- to package high quality coolers with CPU's for enthusiasts


----------



## a_ump (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm surprised that intel doesn't make a special cooler for their extreme versions of cpu's and i7 965. it's crazy the money the make of one of those chips. same chip just closer to the center of the wafer and that makes it ~700 bucks more.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 7, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> I doubt they're "designed so they dont work" moreso that they are designed with a specific performance capacity in mind, coupled with cost.
> 
> I'm sure intel would -love- to package high quality coolers with CPU's for enthusiasts



I didn't say they were designed so they don't work only so that they get the task done and thats it. Its the aftermarket heatsink companies that desing intels heatsink, I doubt they would want to cripple their own market where they can sell us the good heatsinks for moar.


----------



## Bokteelo (Apr 7, 2009)

Okay guys, so using the stock paste won't harm my processor or stock heatsink right? Because now I'm thinking I should remove the stock paste and apply the MX-2. I don't see why I should because I won't be OCing at all.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 7, 2009)

eh why the hell not? lol you bought the paste, might as well use it. and it will help with temps even though they will be fine with no oc, lower is always better . and it'll get a lil experience under your belt lol even if it's just cleanin the heatsink of grease


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Apr 7, 2009)

Bokteelo said:


> Okay guys, so using the stock paste won't harm my processor or stock heatsink right? Because now I'm thinking I should remove the stock paste and apply the MX-2. I don't see why I should because I won't be OCing at all.



It'll be fine using the stock stuff, you can clean it off and put the mx-2 on, as long as you do it properly.

Just depends on how motivated you are 

Just make sure to use a cleaner that won't leave a residue if you do!


----------



## a_ump (Apr 7, 2009)

easiest way to clean a heatsink, it to just get some rubbing alcohal and dampen some tissue paper or toilet paper in it and wipe the grease off, then apply a pea sized dot in the center of the CPU or slightly larger than the size of a pea.


----------



## Random Murderer (Apr 7, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> dang you dippy! lol.. Now thinking about it, watching it, and knowing your background (from what I have heard from other m8)... That is 100% fake..
> 
> 
> RM, want to test it out? Got a jetway board, and the p4 chip... just need ram that can do 667! lol



we would need to pop the ihs off or it wouldn't work, even if it is real.

those guys call themselves x86-secret, and most of their videos are jokes. there is a video where they fry a raid array and subsequently catch the mobo on fire, that video is real. there's another video where they take a p1 system and turn it into a barbecue. makes me lol every time.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

a_ump said:


> lmfao no shit, haha intel and their attempt to make a good stock cooler, yet they fail with even the paste



The pattern allows for better spreading and a thinner layer in the end, much better than just a large square actually.

Some real throught went into the stock cooler, it is nice that we are able to overclock using it, something we wouldn't think of back with the old stock coolers.

The extreme edition stock cooler is pretty nice too, reminds me of the older Zalman coolers.






Granted, they don't compare to a good aftermarket cooler, but obviously for the normal processors cost is a factor.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> The pattern allows for better spreading and a thinner layer in the end, much better than just a large square actually.
> 
> Some real throught went into the stock cooler, it is nice that we are able to overclock using it, something we wouldn't think of back with the old stock coolers.
> 
> ...


Damn that looks like my "Max Orb". Them i7's must run really hot.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Damn that looks like my "Max Orb". Them i7's must run really hot.
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/reviews/cooling/Thermaltake Max Orb/orb-040.jpg



Too bad it doesn't cool like the Max 2 Orb.  They came with the Core 2 Extremes also.  I guess Intel figured, if they were charging $1000 for a processor, they could afford throw in an upgraded HSF.

We had a few laying around the shop, left over from customers that bought Extreme Editions, but went with aftermarket cooling.  

I ended up sticking them in some Dual-Core Celeron machines we built. I figure if the customer ever opens up the case, they will be in for a nice surprise.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Too bad it doesn't cool like the Max 2 Orb.  They came with the Core 2 Extremes also.  I guess Intel figured, if they were charging $1000 for a processor, they could afford throw in an upgraded HSF.
> 
> We had a few laying around the shop, left over from customers that bought Extreme Editions, but went with aftermarket cooling.
> 
> I ended up sticking them in some Dual-Core Celeron machines we built. I figure if the customer ever opens up the case, they will be in for a nice surprise.



Ya know the Max Orb is a good cooler. I wonder why OEM don't go with that design.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ya know the Max Orb is a good cooler. I wonder why OEM don't go with that design.



Probably too expensive, though for the Extreme Editions, I doubt it would matter since they are charging insane prices anyway.

Personally, I would like to see Intel knock $100 off the Extreme Edition's prices and just give us the CPU in retail packaging, so we could spend the $100 on good cooling.

And maybe $20 or more off the standard processors to do the same.

It would cut down on shipping costs too, though most e-tailers sell processors with free shipping anyway.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2009)

All right guys, I got a E-mail from the woman at intel. I'm at work, or i'd copy and paste the message..

*Mostly, the thermal compound contains Dimethyl, & Methyldecyle Siloxine. There is other Chemicals, however we do not handle this information.
If you need more detailed information, please contact the manufacturer for this thermail compound, which is Dow Corning*.   *

After I get off work, I'll get it all together and e mail t hem to see..


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

The main thing isn't that the wax is in the thermal paste, but that Intel puts a layer of wax over the thermal paste "to keep the thermal paste from falling off in the box".


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2009)

Try chicken grease. If nothing else it will smell good when you fry your CPU.


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 7, 2009)

Somewhere here we stop for commercials ... 

Wax on ... wax off .... Karate Kid ... No 2 .  

End of the commercials , now donkeys can start their lift of , to space .


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Try chicken grease. If nothing else it will smell good when you fry your CPU.



Or you can go get some grease from the McDonald's friers...make the whole house smell like Chicken Nuggets...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 7, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> Somewhere here we stop for commercials ...
> 
> Wax on ... wax off .... Karate Kid ... No 2 .
> 
> End of the commercials , now donkeys can start their lift of , to space .



Are you drunk?



newtekie1 said:


> Or you can go get some grease from the McDonald's friers...make the whole house smell like Chicken Nuggets...Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


I love me some nuggets!


----------



## kiriakost (Apr 7, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are you drunk?



Yep , i am drunk from happiness ,  just win on eBAY, one special TV tuner with FM and RDS . 
That i was seek for years . 

Long live Terratech  ...  Philips , and Germany


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Apr 9, 2009)

IF you ordered a heat sink, then it comes with TP. But if not, aluminum foil works well.


----------



## BlindFreddie (Apr 12, 2009)

I wouldn't run any CPU without some thermal interface material (TIM).
If you can't recycle some off another HS - the OEM one perhaps - you should be able to buy a tube of vanilla-grade compound at your nearest electronics "hobby" shop (Radio Shack, etc / Jaycar here in Oz) to use until you get some good stuff. A local hi-fi / TV / computer repair shop might give or sell you some.
I would not use toothpaste, either. It's basically water and junk. The white stuff is often a small amount of titanium dioxide, which may conduct heat OK, but I don't think it's a big enough fraction of the mix. Water is a very poor conductor of heat.
The liquid in most TIMs is I think as the Intel lady said, silicone based (note the 'e').  I know we're not to mention s*x  on this forum, but my local supermarket sells silicone-based "personal lubricant" that describes itself as a mixture of dimethicone, dimethiconol and cyclomethicone. I know it mixes easily with some TIMs. If your CPU and HS surfaces are flat & smooth, you might try some of that, but you'd need to somehow check that it did not evaporate. Now I'm likely to get banned from this site on my very first post


----------



## infrared (Apr 12, 2009)

BlindFreddie said:


> Now I'm likely to get banned from this site on my very first post


Don't be silly, that was a good post. Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Sir_Real (Apr 12, 2009)

Copper grease works a treat. & costs bout 99% less than silver based heatsink paste. But does conduct leccy so keep it clear of any pins !


----------



## db334 (May 30, 2013)

*check this out*

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-August-2011/1360/5

Lipstick and Cooking spray were tested.


----------



## erocker (May 30, 2013)

db334 said:


> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermal-Compound-Roundup-August-2011/1360/5
> 
> Lipstick and Cooking spray were tested.



Saw that years ago along with the previous tests when this thread was being discussed four years ago.

Yes, thermal paste is necessary.


----------

